# Tomato Dry Rot Cure...yay!



## XJ Monk

Thought I would share a cure for the brown bottom tomato problem. This cure will sound stupid but I have tested it along with some gardening pals and its works great!

Take one or two tablespoons of rock salt to one gallon water and using a sprayer saturate all affected plants.

Hope that helps someone next season!


----------



## bunkerbob

XJ Monk said:


> Thought I would share a cure for the brown bottom tomato problem. This cure will sound stupid but I have tested it along with some gardening pals and its works great!
> 
> Take one or two tablespoons of rock salt to one gallon water and using a sprayer saturate all affected plants.
> 
> Hope that helps someone next season!


Hello Monk, sounds like tomato blossom end rot, very common malady....Blossom-End Rot of Tomato, Pepper, and Eggplant, HYG-3117-96, I will try your solution if I have a problem. The tomatoes are about 6' high in the green house right now. This will be my first full season. I'll let you know.


----------

